
'Heads we win, tails you lose': how America's rich turned pandemic into profit - pawanrawal
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/26/heads-we-win-tails-you-lose-how-americas-rich-have-turned-pandemic-into-profit
======
somewhereoutth
Wealth tax - any assets you hold over $2M is fair game.

Surely now people can see there is not much connect between how hard you work
and how much wealth you have. It's a lottery, lets redistribute the proceeds.

~~~
MR4D
Wow. Just, wow.

Let me read what you said another way: “let’s tax old people”

Young people don’t have money compared to older people because old people have
generally spent their lives saving it. So if you put that wealth tax in place,
why the heck should any of them save.

What you suggest will lead to disaster. Getting old is not a lottery.

~~~
Gibbon1
> because old people have generally spent their lives saving it.

Hah

My old man and his wife have a couple of million in real estate and paper
assets. For the most part they didn't 'save' any of it. It's theirs due to
policies that promote asset inflation.

Seriously. They bought houses in the early seventies for probably around $80k
total. Adjusted for wage/price inflation, $500k. Financed natch. Now worth
about $4 million. Yeah their 'savings' amounts to about 12% of their real
estate wealth. Likely even less percentage of their paper wealth.

